# breaking news



## sean p (May 6, 2015)

@Matt Derrick a big fucking douche bag


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2015)

sean p said:


> @Matt Derrick a big fucking douche bag









haha... seriously though, i'm not sure why you have it out for me all the sudden?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2015)

also, moved to general banter


----------



## sean p (May 6, 2015)

It was funny tho


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 6, 2015)

aw, are you mad cause your mom wanted to try out her deep throating skills on matt?


----------



## drewski (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Art101 (May 7, 2015)

So much love for Matt lol.


----------



## Sip (May 7, 2015)

Are we havin' ourselves an Admin roast?


----------



## Tude (May 7, 2015)

<quietly backs out of room ...>


----------



## Kal (May 7, 2015)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Sip (May 7, 2015)

No, I'm pretty sure we're just poking fun at @Matt Derrick , not ACTUALLY calling him a douche. He fucking rocks. This glorious monument to Anarchist/Travel culture is his creation. Even if he has a shitty personality (which by all indicators he does not, I don't exactly know our fearless leader) he is still the father of this glorious edifice and as such deserves much respect for what he has made. I admire a man who has made something for no reason than that he wishes to/ to help others. He is actually contributing to travelers and anarchists. What the fuck have most of us done?


----------



## Art101 (May 7, 2015)

Maybe someone has peenpeen envy over Matt.


----------



## Odin (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Antelope Bob (May 7, 2015)

I don't know Matt, but in my culture he is called 

ugvwiyuhi

meaning chief


----------



## Sip (May 7, 2015)

Oh yeah TOTALLY have peen peen envy over Matt. I dream of him day and night. He is my moon and stars... Lol.


I just admire his work.


----------



## Odin (May 7, 2015)

Antelope Bob said:


> I don't know Matt, but in my culture he is called
> 
> ugvwiyuhi
> 
> meaning chief




He is a great Chief indeed. 


One of great spirit and patience... Despite our Ballyhoo, Shenanigans and Tomfoolery!


----------



## sean p (May 7, 2015)

Yeah we love you @Matt Derrick go fuck yourself you douche lmao


----------



## Tude (May 7, 2015)

LOL call out kinda thing but taken with fun - Since I've been on here - I've searched a lot of other traveling websites - (don't ask cause I'm google queen and so I'm all over the place) and this site is quite awesome - set up, content, layout and rules and most especially members who do an awesome input of their knowledge, fun and logics of what and where they are as well as helping others out. Am on with several FB dirty kid groups and correspond with their owners who appreciate their members input - and we do. This is a cool dam site that improves all the time.

That said ... I'm gonna give it my all now. Oh @Matt Derrick I luvs you you... you douche. Thank you for having a sense of humor hehe - I would not. <glares> hehe yes I would, but don't try it. 

LOL (seriously I have not called anyone a douchebag in years. LOL and it's all funny - sorry matt)

NOW I leave the room. again ... quietly ....


----------



## Dmac (May 7, 2015)

That's Lord Douche Bag to you!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_b3oPslctA


----------

